# /Anyone work with Justin Harris



## brock8282 (Jun 27, 2020)

I Hope this topic is allowed here. Considering working with Justin Harris to put on more size this year and then prep at some point next year. Has anyone here worked with him and care to share how your experience was? Not many coaches I trust in the 200-300 a month range.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jun 27, 2020)

With most of these guys, it really just depends on how much time they have for you, and if they are just throwing out basic copy routines because they have so many people they are working with. I'm not sure with Justin these days in that regard.....BUT, if he is only taking limited customers, then i'd definitely recommend him. If he is not giving copy diets/plans, he will tailor your plan based off your goals and current needs. I know guys that worked with him in the past, and they all liked him....this was 10+ years ago though. 

I know guys he recommended a lot of insulin with (powerlifter type guys), and others he recommended very little drugs with....probably based off what they were using prior to contacting him. He helped a guy I know on the forums who took second to Phil Heath back at the Jr. Nats....he was on very little. He used to be big into carb-cycling depending if you were on a training day or not....not sure how he goes about it these days, but if he is not busy, like I mentioned above, he should structure it based off your current experience, needs, status, and goals. He is very experienced with all the training plans out there, so you should be in good hands, just be honest with what your goals are.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 27, 2020)

MR. BMJ said:


> With most of these guys, it really just depends on how much time they have for you, and if they are just throwing out basic copy routines because they have so many people they are working with. I'm not sure with Justin these days in that regard.....BUT, if he is only taking limited customers, then i'd definitely recommend him. If he is not giving copy diets/plans, he will tailor your plan based off your goals and current needs. I know guys that worked with him in the past, and they all liked him....this was 10+ years ago though.
> 
> I know guys he recommended a lot of insulin with (powerlifter type guys), and others he recommended very little drugs with....probably based off what they were using prior to contacting him. He helped a guy I know on the forums who took second to Phil Heath back at the Jr. Nats....he was on very little. He used to be big into carb-cycling depending if you were on a training day or not....not sure how he goes about it these days, but if he is not busy, like I mentioned above, he should structure it based off your current experience, needs, status, and goals. He is very experienced with all the training plans out there, so you should be in good hands, just be honest with what your goals are.




thanks for the reply! A big reason i wanted to hire a coach is because I DO want to experiment with insulin for the first time and i would prefer to do it under the guidance of a good coach rather then my own. He doesn't seem like one of those guys that have tons of clients they dont have time for. Atleast i hope that is not the case


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jun 29, 2020)

I'd recommend just telling him what your exact goals are, maybe get his thoughts if you are in the right place, then follow everything he gives you to a "t" and give updates to him as directed. He is a badass coach brother, you should like him very much. If I were looking for a coach, he'd be in the mix....and I don't know how in detail he goes these days on the ergo side of things, but he definitely knows insulin, so if he decides to help you in that aspect, you are in good hands. The guys I know he helped many years back were very experienced, and they all liked him.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 29, 2020)

MR. BMJ said:


> I'd recommend just telling him what your exact goals are, maybe get his thoughts if you are in the right place, then follow everything he gives you to a "t" and give updates to him as directed. He is a badass coach brother, you should like him very much. If I were looking for a coach, he'd be in the mix....and I don't know how in detail he goes these days on the ergo side of things, but he definitely knows insulin, so if he decides to help you in that aspect, you are in good hands. The guys I know he helped many years back were very experienced, and they all liked him.



I reached out to him on ig, said based on my most re3ent pics im ready for a big growth burst. Going to hire him this week. excited to see what we can do.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jun 29, 2020)

That's pretty cool brother, if you have time, you should start a log here at the site. Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 29, 2020)

ill have to for sure. I have an ongoing log on another board im on, be easy to post here as well


----------



## Concreteguy (Jul 7, 2020)

Heard nothing but good things about him. AS far as insulin, he has his clients using just enough to cover the meals on their plan. He doesn't believe in loading up  carbs to cover huge amounts of insulin.


----------

